
A Tour of Board Game Production in China - seanf
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/871405126/turing-tumble-gaming-on-a-mechanical-computer/posts/2135801
======
seanf
I backed this computer science education board game, Turing Tumble, on
Kickstarter months ago. It had some exposure here when it was still
fundraising, but the updates from the creator have been fascinating. They
should be required reading for anyone looking to take a product from prototype
to mass production.

~~~
n2dasun
I backed it, too, but I back a lot, so I rarely focus in on one project's
updates. I'm glad you highlighted this. I'll have to tune in.

